# mujer / hembra



## princesa azteca

Estoy leyendo un libro titulado Metodología de las ciencias sociales y estoy justo leyendo el glosario de terminos. Es ahí donde me encuentro con el siguiente texto:

*Hijra.* Modalidad cultural de sexualidad en la India concebida como un tercer sexo. Es la identidad sexual de personas nacidas hombres pero que adoptan la vestimenta, el comportamiento y las ocupaciones de las mujeres, y que no son ni varones ni hembras, ni hombres ni mujeres. El núcleo de su deficiencia se centra en su impotencia sexual o incapacidad de procrear.


Lo primero que he pensado o que creo que a lo largo de mi vida he aprendido, es que a una mujer no se lo puede referir como hembra puesto que es un ser humano. Las hembras y los machos son animales ¿no?

Me gustaría escribirle al autor del libro pero carezco de argumentos, es más no se si estoy en lo correcto o he vivido hasta ahora en la mentira (broma).


¿Opiniones?

Gracias, 

PA


----------



## Mangato

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, creo que macho o hembra dirigidos a seres humanos es una degradación. Sin embargo, en algunos países americanos, la palabra creo que todavía se usa de modo frecuente. Recuerdo que hace unos días oí que un padre se refería a sus hijos pequeños como la hembrita y el varoncito. A mí me rechinó en los oidos. En España esta costumbre también existía en algunas comunidades (Andalucía, Canarias) pero creo que afortunadamente está en regresión. Sin embargo mira lo que dice el DRAE
*hembra**.*
(Del lat. _femĭna_).

*1. *f. Animal del sexo femenino.
*2. *f. *mujer* (‖ persona del sexo femenino).

Así que desde un punto de vista gramatical nada que oponer, otra cosa es desde la óptica social y ética.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Guachipem

> En España esta costumbre también existía en algunas comunidades (Andalucía, Canarias) pero creo que afortunadamente está en regresión.



Sí, así debe de ser, porque yo soy canario y no recuerdo haber oído a nadie referirse a una mujer con la palabra hembra. Yo sólo utilizaría la palabra referida a humanos en un texto estrictamente científico, como hablando de cualquier otra especia animal, y todavía me lo pensaría antes de usarla.


----------



## Mangato

Guachipem said:


> Sí, así debe de ser, porque yo soy canario y no recuerdo haber oído a nadie referirse a una mujer con la palabra hembra. Yo sólo utilizaría la palabra referida a humanos en un texto estrictamente científico, como hablando de cualquier otra especia animal, y todavía me lo pensaría antes de usarla.


 
Recuerdo que hace muchos años lo oía decir en La Palma, principamente a campesinos.  Y también se referían a las mujeres como _las_ _hjevas_. Tardé algún tiempo en entender que  se referían a las _"evas"_


----------



## Marnova

Afortunadamente el término está en regresión, pero todavía conozco personas mayores, generalmente de origen andaluz que se refieren con toda normalidad a que tienen por ejemplo 8 hijos, 5 varones y 3 hembras.


----------



## alexacohen

Sinceramente no veo por qué es políticamente incorrecto decir "hembra" o "macho" para referirse al género humano. Es una denominación científica común para el reino animal, y los humanos, nos guste o no, somos animales. 

Un médico realiza una ecografía y escribe "feto varón" o "feto hembra" ¿y qué? 
La palabra "hembra" puede ser un insulto o no, dependerá del contexto en que se utilice, pero no de la palabra en sí.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Marnova said:


> Afortunadamente el término está en regresión, pero todavía conozco personas mayores, generalmente de origen andaluz que se refieren con toda normalidad a que tienen por ejemplo 8 hijos, 5 varones y 3 hembras.


 
En *El Salvador* es absolutamente normal utilizar la palabra "hembra" en un contexto como este. Nadie se extraña de esto, ni mucho menos se siente ofendido. Es frecuente ocuparlos en su forma diminutiva: dos varoncitos y tres hembritas.

Saludes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay no se da lo que dice Ayutuxte, diríamos: dos varoncitos y tres nenas. La palabra hembra tiene su contraparte en "macho". Y sí, somos animales, y en lo personal, encantando de serlo. Aun fuera del contexto médico que cita Alexacohen, puede ser una palabra muy natural, dependiendo del contexto. Si dos amigas, hablando de un hombre, se les da por decir que "es un macho divino", ¿por qué dos hombres no pueden decir que una mujer "es una hembra divina"? No lo encuentro denigrante, es un comentario sexual. En otras situaciones puede ser terriblemente grosera. Cuestión de gustos y de situaciones. 
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## coquis14

Esto es muy común en la sociedad canival de Buenos Aires , a la que me adhiero, decir:¡Que pedazo de hembra!.Siempre la usamos para hablar de mujeres que están "buenas".Me adhiero a* Adolfo* y  reafirmo que me siento orgulloss al entrar en el mismo rango que los animales , las criaturas más hermosas e interesantes de esta tierra.
Saludos


----------



## divina

Tuve un profesor chileno que dijo que la palabra "hembra" era reservada para los animales...


----------



## Jellby

En un contexto médico, científico o simplemente descriptivo, no hay ningún inconveniente en decir que las mujeres son hembras, ya que de hecho lo son. Como casi todo, puede usarse de manera burlona, despectiva o denigrante, pero viene dado por el uso, no por la palabra. En el ejemplo del primer mensaje, como opuesto a "varón", es además un uso bastante normal.


----------



## mirx

coquis14 said:


> Esto es muy común en la sociedad canival de Buenos Aires , a la que me adhiero, decir:¡Que pedazo de hembra!.Siempre la usamos para hablar de mujeres que están "buenas".Me adhiero a* Adolfo* y reafirmo que me siento orgulloss al entrar en el mismo rango que los animales , las criaturas más hermosas e interesantes de esta tierra.
> Saludos


 
Exactamente así se usa en México también, y quizá de allí venga lo denigrante; en pocas palabras es reducir a una mujer a caracterísitcas meramente sexuales, y es ahí donde algunos encuentran el término ofensivo. Esto no quiere decir que "las hembras" no se refieran algunos hombres como "_todo un macho_".

En el contexto de un padre describiendo a sus críos, sí me sonaría raro mas no denigrante.


----------



## ampurdan

Me uno al grupo de los que no ven nada malo en el uso de la palabra "hembra", ni siquiera fuera de contextos científicos. Por donde yo vivo, no se suele usarse como opuesto a "varón", pero ese uso no me parece nada extraño, chocante o denigrante. Por otra parte, apenas se me ocurre algún contexto en el que "hembra" podría tomarse como un insulto.


----------



## Namarne

Lo mismo, a mí tampoco me parecen peyorativos ni ofensivos los términos *varón *y *hembra*, pero según la utilización, sí me lo parecen *macho *y *hembra*. (Parece que "hembra" sería el femenino tanto de "varón" como de "macho"...)


----------



## Mangato

Namarne said:


> Lo mismo, a mí tampoco me parecen peyorativos ni ofensivos los términos *varón *y *hembra*, pero según la utilización, sí me lo parecen *macho *y *hembra*. (Parece que "hembra" sería el femenino tanto de "varón" como de "macho"...)


 
Creo que en este caso nuestro léxico está incompleto, y falta el antónimo de varón (macho de la especie humana), utilizando entonces el genérico mujer, que indicaría a mi entender la persona de sexo femenino de edad adulta.
Consulté en distintos dicionarios el antónimo de varón y no aparece. ¿Que opinan?. En la interpretación de las iniciales que figuran en algunos impresos o documentos, *m.* y* h.* se dan casos verdaderamente pintorescos 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## ampurdan

¿Para qué? Hembra es una palabra legítima (además de bien bonita, en mi subjetiva opinión). Tiene la misma raíz que la palabra "fémina", "femenino", etc.


----------



## Mangato

ampurdan said:


> ¿Para qué? Hembra es una palabra legítima (además de bien bonita, en mi subjetiva opinión). Tiene la misma raíz que la palabra "fémina", "femenino", etc.


 
Sencillamete porque hembra es común para definir el sexo de animales y mujeres, mientras que varón es una palabra que exclusivamente se refiere a hombres.
Me consta que a muchas mujeres les ofende ser denominadas hembras


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, es cierto, hay una asimetría, pero creo que el problema viene más del uso de "varón" que del no uso de una contraparte femenina. La palabra "varón" sirve para establecer una diferencia algo exagerada con respecto a los animales que nos son más cercanos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí tampoco me parece un insulto ni nada por el estilo. 

Si es necesaria la simetría (por cuestiones de igualdad de derechos), les propongo una: varonesa.


----------



## alexacohen

Mangato said:


> Sencillamete porque hembra es común para definir el sexo de animales y mujeres, mientras que varón es una palabra que exclusivamente se refiere a hombres.


Según el D.R.A.E.


> *varona**.*
> 
> * 1.     * f. p. us. Persona del sexo femenino, mujer.
> 
> * 2.     * f. p. us. Mujer varonil.


Así que somos macho y hembra, o varón y varona. Que la palabra haya caído en desuso no quiere decir que no exista.

Yo soy una hembra de la especie humana, y encantada de serlo, además. Si hay alguna mujer (hembra de la especie humana) que tiene problemas para aceptar ser lo que es, es problema suyo. O de su psicólogo.


ToñoTorreón said:


> Si es necesaria la simetría (por cuestiones de igualdad de derechos), les propongo una: varonesa.


----------



## Namarne

alexacohen said:


> Que la palabra haya caído en desuso no quiere decir que no exista.


Sí, pero que exista no quiere decir que se use...


----------



## borgonyon

Cuando escuché a la familia de mi esposa usar la palabra para referirse a las mujeres, me parecía rara. Ya me acostumbré. Los cubanos usan comunmente un macho y una hembra: un hijo y una hija. Es más, al hijo mayor acostumbran llamarle *macho*. Aunque dio a luz un macho y una hembra, mis suegros llaman *macho* a mi cuñado pero a mi mujer no le llaman hembra. ¿Incongruencia?


----------



## alexacohen

Namarne said:


> Sí, pero que exista no quiere decir que se use...


Me "quoteo" a mi misma, mi querido Namarne:

                 Que la *palabra haya caído en desuso *no quiere decir que no exista.

Sinceramente prefiero ser llamada hembra que no varona.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Al parecer ya nos dimos cuenta de que se puede decir *hembra* (y *varona*, que también aparece en el DRAE). Ahora la cuestión está en qué situaciones se deba decirlo. 

En Perú no se usa mucho la palabra *hembra* para llamar a una mujer (ni siquiera cuando el ginecólogo hace una ecografía/ultrasonido), salvo cuando entre hombres uno quiere denotar de manera coloquial que una mujer es todo un portento; o cuando se refieren a su enamorada/novia, en ese caso es su *hembrita*.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## romarsan

Por favor, incluyanmé en el listado de "hembras" en lugar de en el de "varonas". 

Nunca me pareció peyorativo el término, en ocasiones se usa en plan agresivo, pero esto no es un problema del término, más bien lo es de la actitud del que lo usa.

Aunque quizá sea conveniente evitar el uso de esta palabra en algún pais, como sucede con otros términos.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

alexacohen said:


> Según el D.R.A.E.
> Así que somos macho y hembra, o varón y varona. Que la palabra haya caído en desuso no quiere decir que no exista.
> 
> Yo soy una hembra de la especie humana, y encantada de serlo, además. Si hay alguna mujer (hembra de la especie humana) que tiene problemas para aceptar ser lo que es, es problema suyo. O de su psicólogo.


 
Yo también soy mujer. Y hembra, con cromosomas XX. No veo nada peyorativo en decir o que me digan que soy hembra pues no merma mi condición de mujer.

Mujer nos viene del latín "mulier": mujer, mujer casada.

Hay algo que no entiendo y es ese rechazo a la palabra "hembra" aplicada a una mujer y que no lo haya hacia  "fémina" (ambas del lat. "_femina_")
Fémina es una palabra culta, pues se mantiene igual que en latín. En latín, _femina_ es tanto mujer como hembra de animal (_porcus femina_, por citar un ejemplo) y de _femina_ tenemos derivados tan aceptados como: femenino, femenil, feminal, femíneo, femineidad, feminismo, feminista, feminización y hasta feminoide. No sé si me he dejado alguno. 

Si lo que se pretende es utilizar un término que contenga ese matiz diferenciador entre hembra puramente animal y hembra evolucionada, como ocurre con  "varón" (que denota al macho humano), desde luego voto por que se mantenga "hembra". El de "varona" aparte de ser p.us. (poco usado), mejor lo dejan en desuso total, porque a mí sí me molestaría que me llamaran varona a pesar de la primera acepción del diccionario.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

alexacohen said:


> Según el D.R.A.E.
> Así que somos macho y hembra, o varón y varona. Que la palabra haya caído en desuso no quiere decir que no exista.
> 
> Yo soy una hembra de la especie humana, y encantada de serlo, además. Si hay alguna mujer (hembra de la especie humana) que tiene problemas para aceptar ser lo que es, es problema suyo. O de su psicólogo.


 
Pues si a ti no te importa, yo retiro todas las objeciones.


----------



## alexacohen

Mangato said:


> Pues si a ti no te importa, yo retiro todas las objeciones.



Parece que ni a mi, ni a Romarsan, ni a Pinairun, _meu rei._


----------



## Mangato

alexacohen said:


> Parece que ni a mi, ni a Romarsan, ni a Pinairun, _meu rei._


 

Bueno, bueno,  yo antes que varona también diría hembra. Y como en todas la palabras el contexto la intención o el tono es lo que marca la diferencia. Será que como admiro y respeto mucho a las mujeres, procuro siempre evitar hacer referencia a términos que puedan considerar ofensivos.

Saudiños _miña raiña_
Saludos, 
MG


----------



## Grizlyk

!Buenas noches!

!Que discusion tan interesante! A mi me ha extranado mucho que a muchas no les moleste ser denominadas en serio como "hembras". Ya que en este mismo foro una forera decia que aun se ofendia cuando a ella le trataban por "senorita".

Lo que surge en mi pensamiento cuando oigo palabras analogas de mi idioma a las espanolas "hembra" y "macho" dirigidas a una u otra persona es conciencia de que alguien esta bromeando o esta maldiciendo de esa persona. En el caso de maldiciones entiendo que, por ejemplo, una mujer, diciendo a su marido que el es "macho", quiere darle a conocer a el que admira en demasia a otras chicas y que no le gusta a ella su conducta.
Y si, por ejemplo, un hombre dice a su amigo sobre una muchacha "que hembra", quiere decir que ella le atrae sexualmente mucho a el.

Si se trata de unas investigaciones cientificas biologicas, no piensan todos Ustedes que seria mejor utilizar tal expresion como "ser humano del sexo femenino/masculino"? Por lo menos, a mi entender, seria de todos modos mas correcto.

Y lo que toca a nuestros queridos animales... Estas palabras - "hembra" y "macho", en el caso de ser dirigidas a los hombres, reducen toda la personalidad de alguien a una sola calidad - calidad de animal. Los hombres no somos los animales. Por eso me sorprende que muchos no sean ofendidos por esta expresion dicha en serio.

Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El ser humano del sexo femenino es la mujer (o hembra) y el del sexo masculino es el hombre (o macho).

Según la biología moderna, el ser humano es parte del reino animal. Somos mamíferos.

Tal vez en ruso la cuestión sea diferente, pero en español no el problema.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

borgonyon said:


> Cuando escuché a la familia de mi esposa usar la palabra para referirse a las mujeres, me parecía rara. Ya me acostumbré. Los cubanos usan comunmente un macho y una hembra: un hijo y una hija. Es más, al hijo mayor acostumbran llamarle *macho*. Aunque dio a luz un macho y una hembra, mis suegros llaman *macho* a mi cuñado pero a mi mujer no le llaman hembra. ¿Incongruencia?


 

En Canarias, coincidente en muchas cosas con Cuba, tradicionalmente se ha dicho siempre así " Paquita tiene dos hijos, un *macho *y una *hembra*" y aun se sigue oyendo, pero generalmente dicho por personas mayores o gente de escasa cultura, porque desde hace unos años ese uso se ha empezado a considerar poco fino y terminará probablemente cayendo en desuso.


----------



## lamartus

alexacohen said:


> Según el D.R.A.E.
> Yo soy una hembra de la especie humana, y encantada de serlo, además. Si hay alguna mujer (hembra de la especie humana) que tiene problemas para aceptar ser lo que es, es problema suyo. O de su psicólogo.



Aquí una que tendrá que ir al psicólogo entonces... 
Si me dicen "hembra de la especie humana" no tengo ningún problema, pero como eso no lo hace nadie refiéranse a mí como _*mujer*_, por favor. Gracias.


----------



## alexacohen

Grizlyk said:


> Si se trata de unas investigaciones cientificas biologicas, no piensan todos Ustedes que seria mejor utilizar tal expresion como "ser humano del sexo femenino/masculino"? Por lo menos, a mi entender, seria de todos modos mas correcto.
> 
> Y lo que toca a nuestros queridos animales... Estas palabras - "hembra" y "macho", en el caso de ser dirigidas a los hombres, reducen toda la personalidad de alguien a una sola calidad - calidad de animal. Los hombres no somos los animales. Por eso me sorprende que muchos no sean ofendidos por esta expresion dicha en serio.


La especie humana está encuadrada dentro del reino animal, aunque dada nuestra soberbia posiblemente quisiéramos un reino único y exclusivo para nosotros.

Pero, de momento, no lo hay. Y como es obvio que no pertenecemos al reino vegetal, ni al mineral, pues animales somos. 

Las palabras "hembra" y "macho" no reducen a nadie a la calidad de animal. Es la intención detrás de las palabras lo que cuenta, no las palabras en sí, que son asépticas.

No veo razón alguna por la que se deba retorcer y complicar el lenguaje hasta extremos absurdos para complacer el sentido de lo políticamente correcto de X grupo de personas.

La mujer es, con cromosomas XX, la hembra de la especie humana.


----------



## Grizlyk

ToñoTorreón said:


> El ser humano del sexo femenino es la mujer (o hembra) y el del sexo masculino es el hombre (o macho).
> 
> Según la biología moderna, el ser humano es parte del reino animal. Somos mamíferos.
> 
> Tal vez en ruso la cuestión sea diferente, pero en español no el problema.


 
Yo se lo todo. Pero aqui hablamos no de la biologia moderna, ni siquiera de las denominaciones en toda la ciencia, sino de la vida cotidiana. Me ha parecido que, en efecto, aparezca un problema vinculado con la referencia a las mujeres como "hembras", no?


----------



## romarsan

Si Grizlyk, como has visto hay opiniones diferentes. Hay a quien le resulta ofensivo, a quien no y a quien le resulta idiferente. 
Saludos


----------



## Grizlyk

romarsan said:


> Si Grizlyk, como has visto hay opiniones diferentes. Hay a quien le resulta ofensivo, a quien no y a quien le resulta idiferente.
> Saludos


 
De este modo podemos concluir que como el tipo especial de tratamientos a las mujeres, tanto como a los hombres, estas palabras no sirven por nada? Eso es, o no es asi? Solo me resulta interesante esta cuestion si hablamos del aspecto lenguistico de este problema.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## alexacohen

Grizlyk said:


> De este modo podemos concluir que como el tipo especial de tratamientos a las mujeres, tanto como a los hombres, estas palabras no sirven por nada? Eso es, o no es asi? Solo me resulta interesante esta cuestion si hablamos del aspecto lenguistico de este problema.


Sinceramente no he entendido lo que quieres decir. Pero, remitiéndome a tu post anterior:


> Yo se lo todo. Pero aqui hablamos no de la biologia moderna, ni siquiera de las denominaciones en toda la ciencia, sino de la vida cotidiana.


La pregunta de la forera que abrió el hilo se refiere precisamente a la palabra "hembra" en un contexto científico. 


princesa azteca said:


> Estoy leyendo un libro titulado Metodología de las ciencias sociales y estoy justo leyendo el glosario de terminos. Es ahí donde me encuentro con el siguiente texto:


----------



## romarsan

Desde el punto de vista linguístico es un término aceptado por el DRAE y usado por un sector de la población que habla español.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Pues si a ti no te importa, yo retiro todas las objeciones.


Caro *Mangato*, ¿será posible que su duda en usar "hembra" para referirse a una mujer sea una característica que trae del gallego?

Es que en portugués también no parece muy bien. (Pero en inglés sí, lo hacen sin problema.)


----------



## Pinairun

Cierto, Outsider.

Los ingleses, tan suyos, mantienen male and female, que sirven para todo.
En castellano ¿estaremos buscando eufemismos?

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Grizlyk said:


> Si se trata de unas investigaciones cientificas biologicas, no piensan todos Ustedes que seria mejor utilizar tal expresion como "ser humano del sexo femenino/masculino"? Por lo menos, a mi entender, seria de todos modos mas correcto.


 


Grizlyk said:


> Yo se lo todo. Pero aqui hablamos no de la biologia moderna, ni siquiera de las denominaciones en toda la ciencia, sino de la vida cotidiana. Me ha parecido que, en efecto, aparezca un problema vinculado con la referencia a las mujeres como "hembras", no?


 
A ver, ya no entendí. Primero dices que sería más correcto usar "hembra de la especie humana" en textos científicos, y luego dices que no, que hablas de la vida cotidiana.

Depende, como te habrás dado cuenta, de las diferentes personas y lugares; algunos lo ven normal, otros mal y a otros no les importa (y me refiero a hombres y mujeres, o como les quieras llamar).

Yo en lo personal no digo que tengo hermanas hembras, sino hermanas mujeres; pero si en otros lugares se acostumbra llamarlas así, no soy quién para decirles que está mal.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Caro *Mangato*, ¿será posible que su duda en usar "hembra" para referirse a una mujer sea una característica que trae del gallego?
> 
> Es que en portugués también no parece muy bien. (Pero en inglés sí, lo hacen sin problema.)


 
No, no tiene nada que ver, mi mujer y mis hijas no son gallegas, pero no les gusta ser tratadas de "hembras". Para muchas mujeres decir "hembras" a pesar de cualquier justificación etimológica, supone equipararlas a meras reproductoras u objetos para uso de un macho. Y aunque seamos mamíferos pertenecientes al reino animal, tampoco nos gusta ser llamados animales sin incorporar el adjetivo racional. Y como en el caso que nos ocupa se prescinde de añadir humana, parece prevalecer el dimorfismo sexual sobre la condición de persona. Argumentos para polemizar puede haber muchos, que sirven para defender una cosa y la contraria, pero estoy muy seguro que incluso a aquellas que están defendiendo la acepción les resultaría extraño oir: *Reunión de hembras*, *tocador de hembras*, *ropa de hembra*, *perfume de hembra* etc etc. y que conste que no quiero polemizar más en este tema. Allá cada cual con su apelativo favorito

Un saludo a todos, y buenas noches

MG


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> A ver, ya no entendí. Primero dices que sería más correcto usar "hembra de la especie humana" en textos científicos, y luego dices que no, que hablas de la vida cotidiana.
> 
> Depende, como te habrás dado cuenta, de las diferentes personas y lugares; algunos lo ven normal, otros mal y a otros no les importa (y me refiero a hombres y mujeres, o como les quieras llamar).
> 
> Yo en lo personal no digo que tengo hermanas hembras, sino hermanas mujeres; pero si en otros lugares se acostumbra llamarlas así, no soy quién para decirles que está mal.


 
Toño, si dices que tienes hermanas, ya vale, que tampoco vamos a ser más papistas que el Papa. 

Un saludo


----------



## Natalis

Mangato said:


> No, no tiene nada que ver, mi mujer y mis hijas no son gallegas, pero no les gusta ser tratadas de "hembras". Para muchas mujeres decir "hembras" a pesar de cualquier justificación etimológica, supone equipararlas a meras reproductoras u objetos para uso de un macho. Y aunque seamos mamíferos pertenecientes al reino animal, tampoco nos gusta ser llamados animales sin incorporar el adjetivo racional. Y como en el caso que nos ocupa se prescinde de añadir humana, parece prevalecer el dimorfismo sexual sobre la condición de persona. Argumentos para polemizar puede haber muchos, que sirven para defender una cosa y la contraria, pero estoy muy seguro que incluso a aquellas que están defendiendo la acepción les resultaría extraño oir: *Reunión de hembras*, *tocador de hembras*, *ropa de hembra*, *perfume de hembra* etc etc. y que conste que no quiero polemizar más en este tema. Allá cada cual con su apelativo favorito
> 
> Un saludo a todos, y buenas noches
> 
> MG


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo con vos. A mí no me gusta que me digan hembra. En otro post decía que suena muy ofensivo llamar a una mujer chichí porque se relaciona con vagina. Ahí viene una vagina. De igual modo me suena hembra. Al menos, así veo usar esa palabra. Cuándo una mujer es deseada sexualmente, un poco salvaje y, en argentino, está buena, se le dice hembra. ¡Mirá esa hembra! Ahora, todo va a depender de como se lo diga, me la banco, pero no me gusta . Es decir, no me voy a sentir ofendida si en algún lugar se le dice hembra a la mujer y me dicen "el baño de hembras está por allá" pero no me gusta, me suena mal, hasta un poco grosero...tampoco me suena bien que un padre diga que tiene dos varoncitos y tres hembritas, más que cinco hijos parece que tiene dos(varones) y que tiene tres perritas de mascotas. Ah, no es que nosotras no hablemos de los hombres como machos o machotes , pero tiene una connotación sexual, se escucha seguido ¡a mí me gustan bien machos! 
Ahora, en un contexto científico no me puedo meter mucho. La mujer es la hembra de la especie humana y el hombre el macho, en eso no hay discusión.


----------



## Pinairun

Mangato said:


> No, no tiene nada que ver, mi mujer y mis hijas no son gallegas, pero no les gusta ser tratadas de "hembras". Para muchas mujeres decir "hembras" a pesar de cualquier justificación etimológica, supone equipararlas a meras reproductoras u objetos para uso de un macho. Y aunque seamos mamíferos pertenecientes al reino animal, tampoco nos gusta ser llamados animales sin incorporar el adjetivo racional. Y como en el caso que nos ocupa se prescinde de añadir humana, parece prevalecer el dimorfismo sexual sobre la condición de persona. Argumentos para polemizar puede haber muchos, que sirven para defender una cosa y la contraria, pero estoy muy seguro que incluso a aquellas que están defendiendo la acepción les resultaría extraño oir: *Reunión de hembras*, *tocador de hembras*, *ropa de hembra*, *perfume de hembra* etc etc. y que conste que no quiero polemizar más en este tema. Allá cada cual con su apelativo favorito
> 
> Un saludo a todos, y buenas noches
> 
> MG


 
Yo tampoco quiero polemizar, pero sí puntualizar un aspecto de esta discusión. Las últimas sugerencias en negrita son un ejemplo de cómo una palabra (inocua por sí misma) puede resultar ofensiva, no por su significado sino por la intención de quien la pronuncia.

Me parece que estamos malinterpretando algunas posturas. Creo entender que nadie ha renunciado al apelativo de mujer siéndolo. Muy al contrario, me parece que todas las mujeres  nos sentimos muy orgullosas y satisfechas de serlo.

El fondo de la cuestión está en la postura de quien, siendo mujer, se avergüenza de su condición de hembra, quizá arrastrada por la connotación peyorativa que algunos pretenden atribuir a este término.

Ser hembra conlleva unas facultades que colman la condición de mujer.  La naturaleza nos permite concebir, gestar, parir, amamantar, criar... y eso, aun  a estas horas de la noche, para mí sigue siendo un milagro.

Que descansen.


----------



## lamartus

Pinairun said:


> Ser hembra conlleva unas facultades que colman la condición de mujer.  La naturaleza nos permite concebir, gestar, parir, amamantar, criar... y eso, aun  a estas horas de la noche, para mí sigue siendo un milagro.



Y no por no poder hacer todas esas cosas dejamos de ser mujeres o hembras humanas, por lo tanto tampoco nos define radicalmente (pero eso es entrar en cuestiones filosóficas).

No soy *creyente *de la _Neutralidad de las Palabras _una vez insertas en un discurso. No voy a llamar _hembra _(a secas) a una mujer al igual que no voy a llamar _anormal _a alguien que le falte un miembro, o a una mujer que no pueda concebir, porque precisamente no creo en la neutralidad de las palabras. 

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Pinairun said:


> Ser hembra conlleva unas facultades que colman la condición de mujer.


Ahí me he perdido. ¿O sea que a una mujer la completan determinadas facultades que aporta el hecho de ser hembra? ¿Se puede entonces mujer pero sin ser hembra? ¿Al llegar a ser hembra se es entonces más mujer? Lo dicho, me he perdido. Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

Como ya vienen diciendo algunos foristas , alfojemos un poco acá.Hay que darse cuenta que no se puede trasladar esta palabra a cualquier contexto , no hace falta que alguién nos lo confirme.Me parece muy evidente que nadie va a preguntar por la mujer de alguién _¿Cómo anda tu hembra?._Además los comentarios cada vez se están tornando más gresivos.
Saludos


----------

